# ott vs ttf - what advantage?



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

Whether you shoot either way, ' wondering what advantage has led to choosing your style?


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

I shoot pfs style. If you shoot this way, you can pretty much shoot any frame.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I shoot both ways, but I prefer ott, as I can see no advantage in TTF, while ott is simpler to setup. All is personal preference of course.


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

I switched from ttf to ott because on bad days where I couldn't hit the side of a mountain to save my life I cant get a fork hit to send the ammo who know where I live in a residential area so a tray shot hitting something and have neighbors come out and start a stink is not something I want


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Last night I watched this Gamekeeper John YouTube vid on *TTF vs OTT.*


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

He is really good I like his stuff great shot great advice


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I shoot OTT but in my limited experience the style that you practice the more is the style that will give you more precision.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I can shoot either way but, years ago, painful bandslap made me take a good look at TTF and I just developed a preference for it. (Yes I now know it was mismatched bands - ammo  ) I had good accuracy almost right away and was thankfully not afflicted with fork hit issues so I stuck with it.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 19, 2019)

I think it's like anything else. It's what you get used to. I shoot TTF, but to be honest, I haven't tried OTT, yet. I have the ability to with a couple of my slings. Just haven't done it, yet.

Mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

OTT for me is faster to load, more versatile for shooting at various distances, results in a more compact frame, shooting itself is more fluid, also preferred for heavier pulls. Like it on all type of frames. Easier to build a frame with this setup. Easier to add clips etc. too. I use it with corner of the mouth or "float" anchor.

TTF is great for a well known ammo-band-distance setup, or where precision (accuracy "on repeat") is the goal. Slower for me, more aiming, meditative in a different way. Like it on pinch grip frames (and thumb support). Tips require a bit more attention. Like to use with cheek anchor (Zygomatic Arch against Thumb).

Shoot both and you will gain confidence, skill and will have fun for sure!


----------

